# 55L Nano Aquascape



## Julian (3 Jul 2014)

Hi guys, just wanted to share a few pictures, I've been in this hobby about 2 years and I feel like I'm starting to make some proper progress now that I understand things a lot better.

I've always felt that the best aquascapes are the ones that look like someone has dug out a chunk of river bank and dropped it in a tank, and it's the look I've always wanted to achieve my self. It's still work in progress but I finally feel like I'm getting there!

It all started with this little guy, who taught me my first lesson; Turtles like to eat plants, and shrimp. Especially shrimp. Very naive!






After re-homing Blackbeard the Turtle and down sizing my tank, I bought my Nano tank and learnt another lesson about over stocking:





Notice the 4 tenants above are no longer present (also re-homed):





The tank finally grew in really well, but then I had to move house. Tried draining the tank and moving it with everything still inside, but the rocks fell over and it never quite looked the same, so I started again with some wood and lights brighter than the sun:





After nuking my lovely carpet of HC, and turning the lights way, way down, I decided to try some Glosso this time (also cut the back out of the tank and got an external filter):





Finally with my lights sorted, it was just a case of tweaking the CO2, but something still didnt look right. I still didn't feel like I had that chunk of river in my tank. I spent ages trying to figure out what it was. Then, while watching Scarface, it came to me; SAND!





And this is where we are this evening. It took 3 hours, but I managed to dig out most of the ADA Amazonia and replace it with sand without having to drain the tank. It got a bit cloudy in there but things settle pretty quickly. I'll be re-planting the Glosso tomorrow, hopefully in a few weeks the carpet will be back to where it was and the Ludwigia at the back will be standing a bit more up-right...

I'm really glad I added the sand, it brings out the colour of the fish so much more where the light is bouncing off the sand onto their bellies!

More pictures in a week or 2!


----------



## Dominic (3 Jul 2014)

This looks great mate, i really like the look of the sand. Maybe some more HC or glosso growing in and around the rocks to soften the contrast? Also, stick some moss on those emersed twigs!


----------



## Julian (3 Jul 2014)

Dominic said:


> This looks great mate, i really like the look of the sand. Maybe some more HC or glosso growing in and around the rocks to soften the contrast? Also, stick some moss on those emersed twigs!



I'm still trying to find the right moss... I want something that's the same shade as the glosso, but can't find anything. Christmas moss and java are too dark, I don't like the look of it. Can you recommend anything lighter?

I've had Ricca in the past but that stuff doesn't like to stay on wood. Exactly the right colour though.


----------



## Dominic (4 Jul 2014)

I can't i'm afraid mate, however my first thought was monoselenium tenerum when you mentioned a 'lighter' moss. 

And yeah, stay away from riccia mate, its a nightmare! x_x


----------



## Mr. Teapot (4 Jul 2014)

Nice tank. If your looking for a lighter colour moss, you could always give monoselenium tenerum a go - does quite well on the parts of the wood receiving most light in my tank... Really nice bright colour.


----------

